# Incredible Quality made in USA



## Beginningwoodworker

Cool Grinder!


----------



## Manitario

Wow, this is pretty cool! I have a Tormek grinder, but I find I don't use it very often because it is a hassle to pull out and set up. I've seen a few vintage hand-crank grinders and thought it would be a neat idea to sharpen with one.


----------



## zosomagick

This is awesome. Every hand crank grinder I've seen has had "issues." A quality new production hand grinder is something that is very appealing to me. Did a quick Google search. Is Meadow Valley Machinery in Barker, NY? I want to get one of those catalogs! Thanks for the review!

Tim


----------



## ChuckC

Do you have to crank with one hand while holding the tool with the other or do you get enough speed going where you can get 2 hands on the tool? I know nothing about these grinders.


----------



## JuniorJoiner

you have to use one hand to crank and one to move the blade. it is easy once you try it. you could theoretically still blue a blade if the blade is very small and you crank very fast. but would not normally be a worry. I grind all my spokeshave irons with this and they can be quite small.


----------



## a1Jim

Unique grinder


----------



## MattinCincy

I like this concept a lot, except for the part about holding the blade with one hand. It seems like it would be a really simple adaptation to make this work with a foot treadle - you could attach it directly to the offset handle and free up both hands to guide the blade.


----------



## Manitario

Foot treadle…that's an awesome idea. Once I have the space this will be at the top of my "want" list.


----------



## JuniorJoiner

the foot treadle is easy to rig up, but takes away from the mobility of the setup. i prefer to hand operate.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

..and of course, foot treadle grinders are a real thing too, if you want one of those, you can find them on occasion. I don't know if anyone makes them now, but the two I've used were amazing, and spun HUGE wheels. 24' diameter by 4" wide on the bigger one.


----------



## Dusty56

*24' *diameter….wow , that IS huge !!


----------



## MattinCincy

*24'* diameter wouldn't give you much of a hollow grind though, would it?  ........ I'm guessing he meant 24"?


----------



## Dusty56

LOL , just playing with Junior : )


----------



## mrpedaling

Ironic relevance, or this guy surfing this site?


----------



## Dusty56

"19205" era ? What era are these people living in ?


----------



## ChuckC

^^ 1920's ERA, I believe….


----------



## Dusty56

That's what I thought , so the grinders are brand new and drastically overpriced for the times ! LOL


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Yes, the infamous " vs. ' typo. Sorry. 2' or 24" :-|


----------



## Zepluros

I wonder how hard it would be to add a flywheel for mass.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the review. It looks like it would be a good one.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## widdle

junior joiner…
Thinking about get'n one of these..How's it working for you…?


----------

